# Rhombodera stalli hatch!



## PlayingMantis (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought I had failed miserably with this species. My second female died shortly after mating, the 3rd got eaten by the first. The first female mated on 6/3, and she laid an ooth on 6/22, which turned out to be a dud (it's pictured here: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=33152&amp;hl=stalli ). It had dead, black eggs inside.

In mid July, she laid a second ooth, which was smaller than the first, and honestly, I wasn't expecting much of it. On 8/14, roughly one month of incubation at room temperature, the ooth hatched 100+ babies! :clap: 

Is anyone else still breeding R. stalli? It seems like I haven't heard about this species in a while...


----------



## dmina (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow! _*Lucky*_... congrats...

No ... It looks like you are taking really good care of them

I am not a breeder.. but I do tend to collect..LOL

I want some...

Thanks for sharing... I love the pictures..


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 21, 2014)

dmina said:


> I want some...


+1

I like to keep nymphs more separated, like only 5 to 7 nymphs in each 32oz container.


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 21, 2014)

awesome! Nice set ups, thats exactly how i set up mine! Great minds think alike huh? haha  

Id totally want one too if youre selling! who doesnt want a rhombodera...


----------



## PlayingMantis (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, I've got to separate out the nymphs a bit more. So far, there hasn't been any cannibalism yet, but they will need more space to molt to L2, to minimalize the chance of the nymphs bumping into each other. This is a highly aggressive species so I will need to be more careful from L2 onwards. I haven't decided on my final set-up yet, but I do have several large net cages in handy. Any suggestions will be welcome!

And I may sell off some extras, though I may need to wait until L2/L3 so they're stronger. I plan to hold back a good number of nymphs, though, so I have a "foolproof" breeding stock.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 24, 2014)

The main thing is having a lot of containers like those net cages. Oh, and having a good breeding colony of whatever thing you feed the mantids, especially Rhombodera since they are a large species which means they probably eat a lot.


----------



## bobericc (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats, breeding rhombo alone is quite a task


----------



## HungryGhost (Aug 30, 2014)

I had one female r. stalii that successfully mated with one of my males. That was in March. She never laid an ooth and died earlier this month.


----------



## dmina (Aug 31, 2014)

awww.. you need a new one.. maybe there will be some of these for sale soon... Hint.. Hint!

Gonna sell any?


----------

